# Seattle?



## alexck (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not looking for a support group but didn't know where else to post this. I was wondering if there are any really good therapists for social anxiety in Seattle or the surrounding area? I don't want just your average therapist, I want someone who is like an expert in social anxiety in particular and has much more knowledge than most therapists do in it.

Also if anyone knows of anyone in the area who has a lot of knowledge in dermatillomania.


----------

